# Vorbau für Woom -- sehr kurzer 1"-Schaft!



## tjm_ (13. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

für mein Kind steht ein Woom 4 bereit, das von der Rahmenhöhe auch schon passen könnte. Allerdings ist dann der Lenker viel zu hoch. Ich habe nun nach flach bauenden Vorbauten gesucht, aber nur sehr wenig gefunden. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch eine Idee.

Die Eckdaten sind:

1"-Gabelschaft, nur 26mm freie Länge
Lenkerdurchmesser 25,4mm, 31,8mm ginge aber auch
Vorbaulänge um 40mm
Der Vorbau soll möglichst niedrig bauen, am besten zum Lenker hin etwas abgesenkt sein
Auf dem Weg aus Asien zu mir ist bereits dieser Vorbau: https://www.amazon.de/Lixada-Fahrrad-Vorbau-Aluminiumlegierung-Balance/dp/B084SPKDG8/, der mit einem Adapter für den Gabelschaft eigentlich passen müsste. Aber der leider grottenhässlich und eines Woom unwürdig ist.

Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?

Danke,
  t.


----------



## Raininho13 (13. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du einen Vorbau findest, der recht viel bringt.

Vielleicht gibts ja was aus dem Rennradbereich mit negativem Winkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (13. Mai 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du einen Vorbau findest, der recht viel bringt.


Och, der von Woom bietet durchaus viel Potential zum Absenken:




(Hier am Woom 1, weil das gerade zur Hand war. Unser Woom 4 hat den aber auch)

Praktisch jeder »normale« Vorbau baut tiefer.

Das Woom Off ist anders gebaut, siehe https://woomcdn.wtioit.com/web/image/product.image/1030/image?unique=a057545. Leider gibt's den von Woom nicht als Ersatzteil (nur bei Defekt). So etwas, wo der Lenker so tief wie möglich angesetzt ist und mit kurzer Klemmlänge am Gabelschaft, wäre ideal.

t.


----------



## oppaunke (13. Mai 2020)

Gab es früher mal von Roox.zwar in 1 1/8“, aber da gibt’s ja adapterhülsen.ansonsten einen kurzen Vorbau mit Steigung andersrum montieren.
Lediglich in 1“ wirst du recht wenig finden.somit über eine adapterlösung nachdenken, oder eine Steckhülse mit Bund zur schaftverlängerung oben in den gabelschaft einkleben.wird durch die steuersatzeinstellschraube gehalten, funktioniert Bombe.
dann bist du zumindest schonmal das kurze steuerrohr los und brauchst nicht noch darauf zu achten.


----------



## oppaunke (13. Mai 2020)

Sowas in der Art mein ich:




den gab’s auch kürzer mit normalem lenkerdurchmesser.


----------



## NU304C3 (13. Mai 2020)

An unserem GT MicroRace ist ein 1“ Vorbau montiert, der sehr flach baut und auch negativ verbaut werden kann. Der Vorbau ist mit GT gelabelt. Gabelschaftdurchmesser ist 1 Zoll, Lenklerdurchmesser 22mm. Habe leider keine konkreten Vorschläge für Produkte, vllt mal bei Trial / BMX spezialisierten Shops und  Herstellern wie z.B. Sinz schauen.

Edith sagt dass es auch Adapterhülsen von 1“ auf 1 1/8 gibt:


			https://www.decathlon.de/p/adapterhulse-vorbau-fur-1-auf-1-1-8-zoll/_/R-p-12344


----------



## Raininho13 (13. Mai 2020)

Sorry, ich hab an den Vorbau vom woom off gedacht.

Das wär dann der perfekte Kandidat für dich. Konnte mein Händler als Ersatzteil bestellen


----------



## tjm_ (13. Mai 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab an den Vorbau vom woom off gedacht.
> 
> Das wär dann der perfekte Kandidat für dich. Konnte mein Händler als Ersatzteil bestellen


Äh, bitte was?!

Ich habe Woom vor einigen Wochen angeschrieben, dass ich den gerne hätte. Antwort sinngemäß: Wir verkaufen keine Ersatzteile an Privatkunden, bitte wenden Sie sich an Ihren Händler (das war mal anders, ich habe 2018 einen Lenker direkt gekauft!).

Dann hat mein Händler bei Woom angefragt. Antwort sinngemäß: Wir verkaufen den Vorbau nur als Ersatz bei Defekt.

Ist dein Händler mit denen besser im Geschäft oder so?! Wann war das denn, vielleicht vor dem Wechsel der Firmenpolitik? Oder magst du mir deinen Händler nennen, vielleicht klappt's über den ja.

Was hast du für den Vorbau denn eigentlich bezahlt?

t.


----------



## Raininho13 (13. Mai 2020)

Ich denken mein Händler is gut im Geschäft mit woom ?

Und ich denke auch, dass woom bei den Händlern bei Bestellungen keine Fragen stellt. Das kommt dann auf den Händler drauf an, ob er dir das Ersatzteil verkaufen will, oder nicht.

Rest per PM

Zu vorher: Als du geschrieben hast, dass du bei einem woom den Lenker tiefer willst, hätte ich nicht das Normale, sondern das off im Kopf.


----------



## tjm_ (13. Mai 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Zu vorher: Als du geschrieben hast, dass du bei einem woom den Lenker tiefer willst, hätte ich nicht das Normale, sondern das off im Kopf.


Das wäre hier ja auch eher on-topic als das normale Woom. ;-)

t.


----------

